

Ask HN: If Google could charge, how much would we pay? - entangld

People like good ideas, but they say a lot of them can't make money.<p>Google and Facebook are sites most people see the value in.<p>Assuming either Google or Facebook was the penultimate web portal and there were no viable alternatives, if it decided to charge for subscription tomorrow, how much do you think the average person would be willing to pay to subscribe? Would it probably be tiered?<p>It seems like a dumb question, but why has it become so ridiculous to pay even $1 for things even when the value is obvious.
======
orangecat
_why has it become so ridiculous to pay even $1 for things even when the value
is obvious_

Mental transaction costs:
<http://www.shirky.com/writings/fame_vs_fortune.html>

